# Please add my Grandson to your prayers!



## retfr8flyr (Nov 15, 2019)

My grandson Eric was just diagnosed with T-Cell leukemia and also has tumors on his spine and near his eye. The only good news is that it is the kind that responds to treatment and the prognoses for remission is good. They will start him on chemo tomorrow but he has to stay isolated in the hospital for the next 30 days, due to wrecking his immune system while he is undergoing the treatments. Please put him in your prayers, the little guy is only 11.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 15, 2019)

So sorry to hear that!  It's good that it treatable though.  Prayers sent


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2019)

You got Our Prayers from the Bear Den!!
Should be a Minimum age for getting any kind of Cancer!
Just Aint Right!

Bear


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this. He and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers from atop 18wheels flying down I-65s.


----------



## udaman (Nov 15, 2019)

thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 15, 2019)

I will be praying for your grandson Eric everyday. Praying for good response to the treatments. Quick remission and restoration to full health. 

Johnny


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 15, 2019)

We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Nole4L (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll be praying for Eric


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers, angels, and love sent his way, yours, and to the family.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers sent from all my family members... We all believe your grandson will respond to the treatment and will be cured completely.....


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 15, 2019)

You all have my prayers. God never gives you more than you can handle.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers sent to the little guy.


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers for Eric's speedy recovery!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers sent from the North East for a full and speedy recovery.

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 15, 2019)

Eric and his / your family, are added to my prayer list.


----------



## Jafowler (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 15, 2019)

Prayers sent!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 16, 2019)

done.


----------



## forktender (Nov 16, 2019)

That's a terrible news, prayers too your whole family.


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2019)

Prayers from my home.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2019)

Prayers sent.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2019)

Done...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2019)

That is so sad!
Cancer is bad at any age, but it should never happen to kids!
So sorry, prayers sent!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 16, 2019)

On their way.


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 16, 2019)

So sorry. Prayers sent


----------



## mike243 (Nov 17, 2019)

Prayers sent for a full healing


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> My grandson Eric was just diagnosed with T-Cell leukemia and also has tumors on his spine and near his eye. The only good news is that it is the kind that responds to treatment and the prognoses for remission is good. They will start him on chemo tomorrow but he has to stay isolated in the hospital for the next 30 days, due to wrecking his immune system while he is undergoing the treatments. Please put him in your prayers, the little guy is only 11.


We sure will. My grandson just turned 12 and I just can't imagine what y'all are going through. They have made many, many breakthroughs in dealing with curing cancer. Hang in there.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 17, 2019)

Update on Eric:
We found out that he has AML leukemia and not the T-cell they originally thought and he has more tumors on his spine and in his head then they thought. The good news is the doctors came in this morning and told us that they can see in Eric’s bloodwork that the chemo is already working and that his tumors are starting to dissolve. This is fantastic news...please keep your prayers and positive thoughts coming!” 
#teameric


----------



## woodz (Nov 20, 2019)

Praying for him and the family.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Nov 20, 2019)

prayer sent up!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 20, 2019)

Just sent my prayer....


----------



## mooncusser (Nov 20, 2019)

Best wishes to Eric and the rest of your family too.  We're thinking of you.  We know firsthand the patient isn't the only one impacted.  Sounds like you got positive news with the update.  That's fantastic!  Stay strong.


----------



## Nole4L (Nov 20, 2019)

Eric and your family have continued to be in my prayers.  Please keep us updated and let us know if there is something specific that we can pray for.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2019)

Thoughts and Prayers to the little guy and family members.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 21, 2019)

Today the oncologist came in to let us know that the tumor at the base of Eric’s spine is not shrinking fast enough and is impeding other bodily functions so they have now decided that he will start a 12 day course of radiation on top of the chemo in order to reduce the size fairly quickly. This is a much more serious condition and also lots harder on Eric, we also learned that the doctor is confident that he won’t be home for Christmas this year...please everyone continue to pray and send positive thoughts our way...thank you.


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 21, 2019)

More prayers sent. May healing and peace be on your family.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 21, 2019)

Poor little guy. Prayers and healing angels sent. Hard to see my phone screen, now. I can only imagine what you and the family are going through. Love to you all.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2019)

Positive thoughts for Eric and all his family .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 21, 2019)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Midnightgreen (Nov 21, 2019)

Prayers from Elizabethton, TN my friend.....Wishing the best. God hears prayer.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the young'un.
We'll add our prayers tonight.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2019)

Prayers are continuing to be sent from the North East.

Chris


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 24, 2019)

Still praying. May he heal up healthier, stronger and better for having gone through this.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 30, 2019)

So sorry to hear; it's always saddest when kids are involved. 
If it's any consolation, my best friend was diagnosed with the same thing about 10 years ago. He got the chemo treatment, and has been cancer-free ever since.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 18, 2019)

Thought I would give an update on Eric, this is from his mother today.

Update - this morning was a good news/bad news meeting with Eric’s docs...good news (which we already knew) everything shows that Eric is in remission...bad news all genetic markers show that this is a highly aggressive form of leukemia and he will need a bone marrow transplant...good news one of his siblings is a perfect donor match...bad news...it looks like he will be in here fighting hard for up to 7 more months...good news...once the new marrow is introduced the chances of his cancer ever returning drop to almost none...
Today he starts his next round of chemo...in 2-3 weeks they plan to do the transplant...continue the good vibes and prayer please...he will make it through this...
#itstreatableanditscureable
#teamERIC


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you for the update.  The genetic testing results are tough but better to find out now and be able to plan.  Remission is fantastic news and I hope you can draw strength from that.  Eric sounds like a fighter.

Sending our prayers and love to Eric and the rest of your family.  This sort of thing affects more people than the patient - and moreso in this case with sibling donors.  Best wishes to you all for a peaceful Christmas and continued positive news.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 18, 2019)

I have said some prayers for your precious grandson. God Bless him and your entire family in this struggle. There are still miracles in life. I believe that. 

G


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you for the update... Eric is in remission is  a very good news!


retfr8flyr said:


> good news...once the new marrow is introduced the chances of his cancer ever returning drop to almost none...


This is very good news! ... and still praying....


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 20, 2019)

That's really great news for him and your family! There are treatments and there's an end in sight to the difficulties you're all going through. Hopefully,  he can,  someday,  benefit from this experience and use it to enrich his life and the lives of those around him.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 12, 2020)

Still praying for you all.  Hope things are going well.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 15, 2020)

Thought I would give another update on my grandson Eric. He has beaten this for now, Yeah!! He just had he latest checkup  and his good numbers are continuing to increase. He is home now and yesterday his numbers were good enough to finally remove the feeding tube. I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and prayers, it meant a lot to me and Eric. Prayers do work and although it looked grim for a while, when his organs started shutting down after the transplant, he has come through this and is back to his old self. He is such a great little trooper, the way he has held up to everything is amazing.  Again thanks to everyone and this will be my last update.


----------



## ofelles (May 15, 2020)

Wonderful news.  But still praying for the rest of the way back!


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2020)

Very happy for you and your family . Thanks for the update .


----------



## pushok2018 (May 15, 2020)

Thank you for the update. I am really glad your grandson is getting better! Yes, prayers do work and I will continue praying for Eric.....


----------



## one eyed jack (May 15, 2020)

Great news Earl.  Best luck and good health, in the future Eric.


----------



## mooncusser (May 15, 2020)

retfr8flyr said:


> Thought I would give another update on my grandson Eric. He has beaten this for now, Yeah!! He just had he latest checkup  and his good numbers are continuing to increase. He is home now and yesterday his numbers were good enough to finally remove the feeding tube. I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and prayers, it meant a lot to me and Eric. Prayers do work and although it looked grim for a while, when his organs started shutting down after the transplant, he has come through this and is back to his old self. He is such a great little trooper, the way he has held up to everything is amazing.  Again thanks to everyone and this will be my last update.


That is fantastic news!  So glad to hear it, made my day.  May the news continue to be good for you guys.  We'll continue thinking of Eric and your family.  My heart goes out to anyone dealing with cancer in the midst of the pandemic.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for the update, Earl !!!
So glad Eric is doing good now!!
We'll keep the prayers up for Eric & his loved ones!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 15, 2020)

Glad the little fella is now on the rebound.


----------



## radioguy (May 15, 2020)

Glad to hear Eric is on the mend. God does answer prayer and everything happens for some reason in his plan.  God Bless!

RG....cancer survivor too!


----------



## pc farmer (May 15, 2020)

Great news


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 16, 2020)

That is good to hear. I wish I could send you all on a vacation after all you've gone through.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2020)

Very good news....


----------

